# B(N2) to BLD any cycle on any cube.



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2010)

Good thing: one alg for any 3-cycle on any cube (or cuboid).

Bad: not optimal, setups

B(N2) is the name, and the alg written in short.

You do a multi layer B2 move as the first turn, then a variation of [wiki]Niklas[/wiki] and then you undo the B2.

This will do a 3-cycle PLL so before the alg you must setup the two following pieces to the side where you have your buffer and that is the bad part (it is easy to make errors).

Examples:

A-PLL : B2 (R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U') B2
U-PLL : Bw2 (M2 U L2 U' M2 U L2 U') Bw2

As you can see the number of layers for the B2 and the slice used to cycle changes but nothing else.

To move on to larger cubes than 3x3 you can always use F2 (z2) as a substitute for the B2, the same as a all but F-face layer B2, you do not always need all layers but it does not hurt to do all either, less thinking =)

(From here I only write B(Niklas) instead of B2 (Niklas) B2)

Then choose the slices that cycles the type of pieces you are working on currently, here two examples for 5x5 centres:

B(r2 U l2 U' r2 U l2 U')
B(m2 U l2 U' m2 U l2 U')

You can also use the mirror alg if it is easier to setup to that and you can setup to any side if that is easier (move the buffer to the better side).

Useful?


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> To move on to larger cubes than 3x3 you can always use F2 (z2) as a substitute for the B2, the same as a all but F-face layer B2, you do not always need all layers but it does not hurt to do all either, less thinking =)



Eh, sorry, that was wrong, you cannot move the buffer (that I assume is one the F-side of the U-face), use all layers to the depth of the buffer...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 29, 2010)

What would you use to solve R U R' U' r R' U R U' r'? Or [R U2 R', E]?


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> What would you use to solve R U R' U' r R' U R U' r'?



Is that correct? I got a mess


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess I should specify its for 3x3


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2010)

aha, I tried 4x4 =)

Bad setups but: B L R B creates a mirror (from the one above) U-PLL.

that will be : Bw2 (M2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U) Bw2


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2010)

The trick to find the setups for the cycle is to put a finger on one of each of the three stickers involved and then move them so all fingers are on the same side...

No, not move while holding so, you will drop the cube, but think of how to move to get them to the same side while holding the fingers


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 29, 2010)

Would it work on 5x5?


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> Would it work on 5x5?





Kenneth said:


> Then choose the slices that cycles the type of pieces you are working on currently, here two examples for 5x5 centres:
> 
> B(r2 U l2 U' r2 U l2 U')
> B(m2 U l2 U' m2 U l2 U')



A full example, not only the alg:

To cycle the centres : buffer -> Rub -> Drb -> buffer (buffer is Ufr) do:

Setup: D2 R b l2

Alg: 3B2 (r2 U l2 U' r2 U l2 U') 3B2 ... (3B2 = three layer B2 move)

Undo: l2 b' R' D2

_Ya ya, you can use multi layer turns for the l and b setups here but this was supposed to be pedagogic =)_

BTW: I will leave for the summer hose = no internet, in a few hours so do not expect me to reply the nearest week or so...


----------

